

Dropbox.com blocked as a malware site - shaddi
http://dropbox.com/

======
shaddi
Dropbox claiming not hacked, mistagged by Google:
<http://twitter.com/Dropbox/status/5610900563>

~~~
charlesmarshall
seems like its sorted now.. no warnings when i just tried it.

